# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  Movpak, portable electric vehicle and backpack, Movpak Inc., Miami, Florida, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/MOVPAK

facebook.com/movpak

twitter.com/MOVPAK

Co-founder - Ivo Machado

"Movpak: Electric Vehicle & Backpack In One" on Indiegogo

"Movpak - The World's First Backpack Electric Vehicle" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Movpak Silicon Valley First Impressions 

 Published on May 22, 2014




> In a world where everybody is trying to create a portable electric vehicle, we managed to create the most convenient one. Movpak is the world's first backpack electric vehicle and it's the easiest way to commute.
> 
> Research indicates that the most effective way to carry the largest number of people using the smallest urban space is through mass transportation. Although with that solution comes a new problem: the last mile problem. That is, the distance between peoples' houses and the closest transport hub, and from the next hub to the final destination are too short to make by car and too long to make by foot.
> 
> Having that in mind we developed and patented a backpack that not only carry all you need to work/study inside it but it will also work as an electric vehicle capable of riding up to 20 mph, with a range of 9 miles per charge and with 0 carbon monoxide emission.
> 
> Different from most of the other portable electric vehicles, Movpak is able to fold and unfold it in a matter of seconds. And while it's folded it can easily be wheeled like a suitcase. Like in the invention of the smartphone that allowed us to have something useful with something pleasant (cellphone + ipod). Now you can ride on the same thing you carry your books, laptop and gadgets.!!
> 
> It's perfect for those who need to cross a college campus or for those who need to catch the buss/ metro/train. And if you need to change backpacks, don't worry you won't need to buy another vehicle just buy another cover with different styles and colors.

----------


## Airicist

Movpak Trailer 

 Published on Sep 2, 2014




> Movpak is the first backpack that can carry your laptop, your books and you at the same time. It unfolds in one movement into an electric vehicle that goes up to 15 mph with a wireless remote

----------


## Airicist

Movpak Crowdfunding Project 

 Published on Sep 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

New York Movpak First Impressions 

 Published on Sep 2, 2014




> We found random people on the streets of New York to give their first impressions on Movpak. 
> 
> Movpak is the first backpack that can carry your laptop, your books and you at the same time. It unfolds in one movement into an electric vehicle that goes up to 15 mph with a wireless remote. No fumes, no wires, no damage to the environment. It's a portable electric vehicle and the easiest way to commute.

----------


## Airicist

Movpak Electric Skateboard Backpack 

 Published on Sep 2, 2014




> Movpak is an electric skateboard built into a full-size backpack, designed to make that final stretch a bit less of a hassle without making you pay for a ride through a car-sharing service. Launching today on Kickstarter, the Movpak doesn’t come cheap: the early-bird special gets you a board from the first production run for $999.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Movpak Is An Electric Skateboard That Folds Into A Backpack"

by Kyle Russell
September 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

How does it feel to ride Movpak? 

 Published on Oct 4, 2014




> Movpak was designed to be practical and convenient for those of us in need of a fast and portable vehicle for our daily commute and for those short distances, AKA last mile problem.
> 
> But more than that, it was also designed to make your daily commute as fun and enjoyable as possible, instead of dreadful and stressful. Even though it's hard to demonstrate how exhilarating it feels before you actually experience Movpak, we made our best efforts through this video. Enjoy

----------


## Airicist

Movpak Indiegogo Campaign

Published on May 10, 2016




> Movpak is the first backpack that can carry everything you need for the day and you at the same time.

----------


## Airicist

Movpak review

Published on May 11, 2016

----------

